# Dose any body know of any plants to keep cats away?



## fraggs (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi,
Does any body know of any plants to keep cats out of my garden?They keep pooing everywhere and I keep standing in it:diablo::helplease help...


p.s sorry if this is in the wrong place:blush:

-fraggs


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

no no this is the correct place somewer not too long agou there was thread i will find it one sec....

edit: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/279872-them-damn-cats.html


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Are you sure its not fox/hedgehog poop?
Anyway, most of the Cymbopogon will keep cats away.


----------



## fraggs (Mar 16, 2009)

It is cats alright i have seen them lots of times doing their ... thing...:lol2:

EDIT:



> edit: them damn cats


thanks


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

like i sead take a read of that thread.... 

: victory: connor


----------



## Buggs47 (Mar 25, 2009)

No but if you put a few drops of olbas oil on a used tea bags and put them around your garden they will keep the cats away..........


----------



## Taylor J (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Orange & Lemon peel also deters them..


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Wish it did, orange peel never worked for me.

A cat-hating lurcher worked though.


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

Try cat mint  you will have a lawn of cats


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

beardyLover said:


> Try cat mint  you will have a lawn of cats


??
You could try putting cat mint into th neighbours garden? :lol2:


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

ever thought of getting those garden ornaments that have censors and squirt water at cats my gran uses them, other wise try pepper cayenne or something spicy is good, it doesn't harm them but stings thier nose when they sniff, mum has a prob with her cat doing his business behind the tv and she just put pepper down and it stops him


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Go to a garden centre, herbs section, buy some Rue and interplant it with your other stuff - cats absolutely _detest_ the smell of it! It has a pretty small blue flower so is not grotty to look at, but it should keep them away.

You will have to dig out the offending poos to remove the smell - best thing is a product called "Get Off" - you can buy it in a crystal form for the garden, a liquid spray for specific areas and you can buy a "wash off" so put lots of it in the areas where you know they poo and that should keep them away - you need to convince them that your garden is not a good toilet area and send them to someone else's! Alternatively you could buy something like citronella oil which is strong citrus which they also don't like! But bear in mind the smell wears off in the open air so has to be 'topped up' on a regular basis.

Orange peel works for me, every time we eat an orange we put the peel out where we have been digging the soil. Our neighbour was most upset to watch another neighbours cat come into our garden sniff around the orange peel, walk into their garden and drop a giant poo in their soil. so it does work!


----------



## fraggs (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks to all of you:2thumb:
Next time we go to the garden center we will have a look at the herb section for Rue.In the meantime, I will use orange peel and maybe a bit of olbas oil, pepper cayenne and lemon peel ( even though I don`t like lemons:lol2 
Thanks again:jump::jump::jump:


-fraggs


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Other, but more costly deterrants are the automatic water sprayers or the sonic cat scarers that throw out an ultra-sonic noise that only cats can hear. Fortunately this doesn't work on birds so it won't keep the birds out of your garden - only the cats!


----------



## fraggs (Mar 16, 2009)

A friend of mine has a super sonic thingy and although it works, his children can hear it and they say it is not nice


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Cactus or a nuclear power plant


----------



## pipster (Nov 22, 2008)

you can get a plant called cat grass that deterrs them or you could get cat nip plant then when they are spaced out you get this other thing that hurrles little metal balls at them and aim it at there arse but dont do it to hard just to give them a nasty shock and in time they will stay away


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

fraggs said:


> It is cats alright i have seen them lots of times doing their ... thing...:lol2:
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


 So get yourself a super soaker type water pistol and when you see it happening, open the window and soak them. A couple of soaks and they'll go elsewhere. How comes when you see them, you don't shout or chuck water at them?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

pipster said:


> you can get a plant called cat grass that deterrs them or you could get cat nip plant then when they are spaced out you get this other thing that hurrles little metal balls at them and aim it at there arse but dont do it to hard just to give them a nasty shock and in time they will stay away


 Catnip attracts cats not deters them. There is nothing which hurls balls at them. It would surely be illegal as it could blind a cat or a small child. You can get sensor soakers though.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

feorag said:


> Go to a garden centre, herbs section, buy some Rue and interplant it with your other stuff - cats absolutely _detest_ the smell of it! It has a pretty small blue flower so is not grotty to look at, but it should keep them away.
> 
> You will have to dig out the offending poos to remove the smell - best thing is a product called "Get Off" - you can buy it in a crystal form for the garden, a liquid spray for specific areas and you can buy a "wash off" so put lots of it in the areas where you know they poo and that should keep them away - you need to convince them that your garden is not a good toilet area and send them to someone else's! Alternatively you could buy something like citronella oil which is strong citrus which they also don't like! But bear in mind the smell wears off in the open air so has to be 'topped up' on a regular basis.
> 
> Orange peel works for me, every time we eat an orange we put the peel out where we have been digging the soil. Our neighbour was most upset to watch another neighbours cat come into our garden sniff around the orange peel, walk into their garden and drop a giant poo in their soil. so it does work!


 One small word of warning about Rue, wear gloves when handling it and be careful. It reacts with sunshine to cause a very nasty rash on bare skin .


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

get a herb called lemon grass or lemon balm my cats stay well clear of it, also ive found once mint or lavender grows through and spreads over the boarders so there is no earth left showing they stay away and it stops them pooing, but there isnt much u can do, some garden shops sell gel pelets which slowly release pheromones to keep the cats away from certain areas, my gran uses it and it seems to keep away cats and foxes. gdluck u just need to find something that works for u : victory:


----------



## fraggs (Mar 16, 2009)

I have been uesing the tea bags for a while now and they work great!!!I reccomend them to any one else: victory:



> How comes when you see them, you don't shout or chuck water at them?


I try but they just jump over the fence as soon as they see me move...And even when I do get them, they come back again!!!:gasp:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

lillies :devil:


----------



## fraggs (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks:devil: 
:lol2:


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

dont no any plants but a gun or a fast dog works,or do what i do catch them in a fox trap take there coler off and take them to the rspca (they keep getting into my ferret hutch and trying to kill them) so its this or shoot them or set the dog on them but the rspca seems more humane just.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

None of that sounds humane to me at all!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

hullhunter said:


> dont no any plants but a gun or a fast dog works,or do what i do catch them in a fox trap take there coler off and take them to the rspca (they keep getting into my ferret hutch and trying to kill them) so its this or shoot them or set the dog on them but the rspca seems more humane just.


 

How did I know you would show your face on here. It is actually illegal to trap somebodies pet this also includes shooting and setting dogs on them. I used to have 16 ferrets and 10 cats and never once did my cats try to kill them in fact they were scared of them. People like you make me sick:bash:

With me being in the cat rescue business and having contacts I think I will get in touch with the RSPCA and other rescues in your area and tell them what you are doing.


----------



## akelly (Mar 3, 2009)

there is a plant you could use????


grab the cat by the scruff of its neck and face PLANT it into the fresh pooh he has left you. i bet it dont come back for seconds.:lol2:


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

feorag said:


> None of that sounds humane to me at all!


well its more humain than my dog eating them coz im sick of them scrating at my hutches.any ways it pi**es me off if my dog was loose on the street terrising peoples ferrets then they would be took to the pound so why are cats so special? they are all ferrel they only come "home" to be fed same as a rat only comes to your bin to feed..


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> How did I know you would show your face on here. It is actually illegal to trap somebodies pet this also includes shooting and setting dogs on them. I used to have 16 ferrets and 10 cats and never once did my cats try to kill them in fact they were scared of them. People like you make me sick:bash:
> 
> With me being in the cat rescue business and having contacts I think I will get in touch with the RSPCA and other rescues in your area and tell them what you are doing.



ok ill just shoot them and dump them some were shall i or if the owner of the cat is botherd about the cat than they will get it back if not then it will go to some one who wonts it. and beleve me every night they are at my hutch. the woman next to me has about 12/13 cats so they must be starving coz her house is like a ses pit so im doing them a faver.

Oh and you do that!!! i didnt say i was shooting or setting my dogs on them did i?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

The OP asked for a plant to keep cats away. This is an animal loving forum and you are in the "other pets and exotics" section where there are a large percentage of cat lovers, including those of us who do NOT allow our cats to roam and be a nuisance!

Are you so thick that you cannot just keep your cat hating opinions and aggressively extreme comments to yourself. If it's so important to suggest to people that they shoot animals or set dogs on them, then surely you should be on an animal hating forum, not an animal loving forum!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I can understand people being upset and frustrated by unwanted cats in their garden but cant understand the extreme hatred people like Hullhunter have.
Dogs are governed by special laws but cats arent as they come under the same law as wild animals but it is still illegal to pursue, kill or injure with intent to cause harm as they are classed as domestic pets.
I still dont understand why cats would want to attack your ferrets. Also if you are so concerned about the state of your neighbours cats and house ring enviromental health and the RSPCA.
As Ive said before why not just keep your evil thoughts to yourself and crawl back under the rock you came from


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> I can understand people being upset and frustrated by unwanted cats in their garden but cant understand the extreme hatred people like Hullhunter have.
> Dogs are governed by special laws but cats arent as they come under the same law as wild animals but it is still illegal to pursue, kill or injure with intent to cause harm as they are classed as domestic pets.
> I still dont understand why cats would want to attack your ferrets. Also if you are so concerned about the state of your neighbours cats and house ring enviromental health and the RSPCA.
> As Ive said before why not just keep your evil thoughts to yourself and crawl back under the rock you came from



i would crawl back under my rock but i cant get under it coz of people like you who let there cats s**t all over peoples gardens:devil: if that was my dog than i would get a £1000 fine makes me sick


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Cor, who resurrected this one? I think the OP might have already had some answers back in April!

We dont have the problem of cats in our garden any more. When we first moved in, they used to come in, but Sky our cat hating lurcher taught them never to return (not on purpose I must add - we had to check for cats before she went out, but they're sneaky buggers sometimes). Luckily for them (and their owners) she didn't catch any, but there were a few close calls.

I'm not condoning it - but Sky's been gone nearly a year now, and Blu doesn't mind cats, but still we've not had any come back.

Although I detest deliberate animal cruelty, I do wonder who cat owners would blame if one of their cats had been eaten/bitten by her, I do think the laws should be changed to make the same deterrents for those who let their cats stray as those who do their dogs. Cats can be contained, and should be - for their own good.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

hullhunter said:


> i would crawl back under my rock but i cant get under it coz of people like you who let there cats s**t all over peoples gardens:devil: if that was my dog than i would get a £1000 fine makes me sick


My cats are confined to the house and garden so you can take that comment back. Its because of people like you that mine are confined. This world has far to many sickos for my liking. I know cat laws inside out and also have contacts in high places so be very careful which people you choose to totally pi*ss off


----------



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> My cats are confined to the house and garden so you can take that comment back. Its because of people like you that mine are confined. This world has far to many sickos for my liking. I know cat laws inside out and also have contacts in high places so be very careful which people you choose to totally pi*ss off



and you could do what even if i said a was killing cats witch i didnt im just a name on a forum. and if your cats are house cats than i would not have a problem with them its the cats that are s**ting all over my garden (witch my kids have to play in) and scratting and getting into my hutches that i have a problem with i DONT hate cats nevere do i go around killing or setting my dogs on them.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a GSD and a collie cross, and they both hate cats, and my GSD still has a scar she got after a cat scratched her when she was a pup. One was in my garden the other day (my reason for reading this thread) and the GSD got hold of it. It didn't notice my GSD laid in the garden at about 1am, and she pinned it down with her huge paws and went for the neck. Luckily I was in the garden having a cig at the time. I pulled her off it, but then my collie cross grabbed it as it tried to run off. I then obviosly got him off the cat too. I don't know how the cat is as it ran off. I am pee'd off to the max with this cat, it's always in my garden winding my dogs up by climbing on my trees and the fence. I have toyed with the idea of trapping it and taking it to the RSPCA, but never actually done it. However, I will if I see it again. If people think this is wrong, then I have no idea what you think is right. Would it be better to let my dogs rip it to shreds? Not in my opinion.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> I have a GSD and a collie cross, and they both hate cats, and my GSD still has a scar she got after a cat scratched her when she was a pup. One was in my garden the other day (my reason for reading this thread) and the GSD got hold of it. It didn't notice my GSD laid in the garden at about 1am, and she pinned it down with her huge paws and went for the neck. Luckily I was in the garden having a cig at the time. I pulled her off it, but then my collie cross grabbed it as it tried to run off. I then obviosly got him off the cat too. I don't know how the cat is as it ran off. I am pee'd off to the max with this cat, it's always in my garden winding my dogs up by climbing on my trees and the fence. I have toyed with the idea of trapping it and taking it to the RSPCA, but never actually done it. However, I will if I see it again. If people think this is wrong, then I have no idea what you think is right. Would it be better to let my dogs rip it to shreds? Not in my opinion.


I had a GSD and no cats ever came in my garden, apart from the hard-nut ex-stray who lived 2 doors away which chased dogs in the street and he came over the fence one day, scratched my dog on the nose and took off! Yet, when I got my first cat he became his best mate and regularly came into my house, mooched around, checked out the children in bed and went home and the dog never touched him and he never touched the dog.

Cases like you are describing are accidents and no-one in that situation can be accused of deliberate animal cruelty, because cats do get attacked by dogs and that's the risk some owners take that people like Shell and I aren't prepared to! If you deliberately set your dog onto the cat, I would accuse you of animal cruelty, but not when you haven't instigated the attack. I have cats that sit on my front window sill and on my fence and wind my cats up and it p*sses me off, so I understand your feelings.

I can't speak for Shell, but I believe her attitude is the same as mine. I agree cats can be nuisances and I agree that people have an attitude that, because there is no law demanding they be kept in, it's OK to let them free roam and a lot of them come up with the phrase "cats are free spirits" every time they're criticised for letting them roam, but that isn't the point here!

My point is that, in a simple thread where someone asks "what plants will keep cats out of my garden", is it necessary to come in with posts like "shoot it", "set the dog on it", take it away and give it to an organisation where if it isn't claimed it will be destroyed?

Until there is a law that makes cat owners keep their cats under control, as there is with dogs (and there didn't used to be and dogs roamed the streets in packs causing trouble and attacking pets!) there is little that can be done, but it doesn't make it right to come on every thread that asks for help in deterring cats and make nasty viscious comments like Hullhunter does!
.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

If you are that upset about the cats getting into your ferrets why not cat proof your garden.
Surely the ferrets are just as much at risk from foxes? Although I suspect a ferret could hold it's own with a cat but if it's a problem a big fence will stop the cats - and anything else - getting to your garden.
Seems a lot more sane...in my opinion.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Fences dont keep cats out. I have a 6ft fence all round my garden, and that's the highest allowed in our area, and it certainly didnt keep them out.

There's ways of keeping cats in (overhang on the owners fence) but if we did that in a reverse way it would encroach on other peoples gardens, and could even be against regulations in the area.

Not agreeing with shooting cats or setting dogs on them btw, just saying it's not as easy to keep cats out as it is to keep them in!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*plant deterrents*

Gorse planted around the perimeter is a deterrent but its very prickly for everyone.I had cats manage to maul some of my budgies through the aviary wire which I then double wired.I've got 9 ferrets and never had a cat bother them though,surely thats not true.No interest from foxes either,don't they view them as a non prey animal?


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

feorag said:


> I had a GSD and no cats ever came in my garden, apart from the hard-nut ex-stray who lived 2 doors away which chased dogs in the street and he came over the fence one day, scratched my dog on the nose and took off! Yet, when I got my first cat he became his best mate and regularly came into my house, mooched around, checked out the children in bed and went home and the dog never touched him and he never touched the dog.
> 
> Cases like you are describing are accidents and no-one in that situation can be accused of deliberate animal cruelty, because cats do get attacked by dogs and that's the risk some owners take that people like Shell and I aren't prepared to! If you deliberately set your dog onto the cat, I would accuse you of animal cruelty, but not when you haven't instigated the attack. I have cats that sit on my front window sill and on my fence and wind my cats up and it p*sses me off, so I understand your feelings.
> 
> ...





angela__k__84 said:


> If you are that upset about the cats getting into your ferrets why not cat proof your garden.
> Surely the ferrets are just as much at risk from foxes? Although I suspect a ferret could hold it's own with a cat but if it's a problem a big fence will stop the cats - and anything else - getting to your garden.
> Seems a lot more sane...in my opinion.





LisaLQ said:


> Fences dont keep cats out. I have a 6ft fence all round my garden, and that's the highest allowed in our area, and it certainly didnt keep them out.
> 
> There's ways of keeping cats in (overhang on the owners fence) but if we did that in a reverse way it would encroach on other peoples gardens, and could even be against regulations in the area.
> 
> Not agreeing with shooting cats or setting dogs on them btw, just saying it's not as easy to keep cats out as it is to keep them in!


I have yet to see someone who has managed to cat-proof their garden. No matter what you do, cats will get in if they want.

As for my dogs attacking one, this isn't the first time. i have had to save 2 other cats that have stumbled accross MY dogs in MY garden. The last thing I want is to have to go into the garden and pick up and dispose of a dead cat, but if they keep coming in, the laws of average means that at some point it will happen. Yes, as I already said, I don't want it to happen, but when it does, I will not feel sorry for the owner at all, and I will blame the death of their cat on them and not my dogs. My garden is where my dogs play and relax, so if the owners of the cats I have spoke to about the situation decide not to take my advice and keep them in house, then so be it. 

Also, I read somewhere that putting snake skin and snake poo in the garden will stop them coming in the garden; does anyone know if this does work, or has anyone tried it?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> As for my dogs attacking one, this isn't the first time. i have had to save 2 other cats that have stumbled accross MY dogs in MY garden. The last thing I want is to have to go into the garden and pick up and dispose of a dead cat, but if they keep coming in, the laws of average means that at some point it will happen. Yes, as I already said, I don't want it to happen, but when it does, I will not feel sorry for the owner at all, and I will blame the death of their cat on them and not my dogs. My garden is where my dogs play and relax, so if the owners of the cats I have spoke to about the situation decide not to take my advice and keep them in house, then so be it.


And I too would blame the death of the cat on the owner. If your dogs are confined to your garden and a cat comes in then I wouldn't blame either you or your dog.

As far as the snakeskin is concerned, I haven't heard that one but would be sceptical as my cats don't show any fear of my snakes or their skin, but of course they do live in the living room with them. 

As has already been said it is easy enough to cat proof a garden to keep a cat in, but more difficult to do it to keep a cat out!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

my cats eat snake skin if its left above so as a deterrent, i doubt it would work.


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

*coleus canina*

this is *the *plant for deterring animals!
a lot of garden centres carry it, it grows from cuttings very easily.
not frost proof though unfortunately, but would keep your borders cat free for the duration of the growing season.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

feorag said:


> And I too would blame the death of the cat on the owner. If your dogs are confined to your garden and a cat comes in then I wouldn't blame either you or your dog.
> 
> As far as the snakeskin is concerned, I haven't heard that one but would be sceptical as my cats don't show any fear of my snakes or their skin, but of course they do live in the living room with them.
> 
> As has already been said it is easy enough to cat proof a garden to keep a cat in, but more difficult to do it to keep a cat out!


I wrote to someone a few years back about cats being able to just roam about. The website was titled 'cats in doors' I think (can't find the site now) and they sent me a petition to take around (hardly anyone signed it). I was just tired of them in my garden all the time. I am not a big fan of cats, and I would never own, or even stroke one as I have a tiny problem with them (long story that I don't really want to get into over a public forum). But still, I would never harm, or want one to be harmed. I just wish people would keep them in their house.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And I respect that, because most animals are no respecters of other people's property!

I think the law is very outdated about this problem because figures are showing that cats have overtaken dogs as the most popular pet, which means there are thousands of them out there. However, a lot more people are taking their cat ownership responsibilities very seriously and either keeping their cats as housecats or catproofing their garden so they can't get out and be a nuisance to other people.

Until I got my first cat 20+ years ago I'd always had dogs and have to say that I hated digging up cat sh*t in my garden. When I got my cats I did let the first ones roam for a year or two, basically because "that's what you did with cats" and I suppose you could say that I thought it was acceptable because everyone did it! 

However, I began to worry about them personally and their safety and realised that if I'd never let my dogs roam free, why did I think it was acceptable to let my cats? So we cat proofed the garden and I've never regretted it. Now I get to spend all day when I'm at home with my cats around me and I have no worries about them being run over, shot, poisoned, taken or picking up incurable diseases.

And because the garden is catproofed, although I have had the odd cat come in, once they've been trapped they never come back, so I don't get other people's cats sh*tting in my garden. 

Oh, and one other advantage - it's an excellent burglar deterrant, even the police told me that!!!


----------



## rydshill (Jan 3, 2012)

hullhunter said:


> i would crawl back under my rock but i cant get under it coz of people like you who let there cats s**t all over peoples gardens:devil: if that was my dog than i would get a £1000 fine makes me sick


Good man completely sympathies with you I would love somebody to invent little land mines for the little f***rs.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

rydshill said:


> Good man completely sympathies with you I would love somebody to invent little land mines for the little f***rs.


 
What a strange first post! Its only usually trollls who drag up long lost threads such as this one..........................................................


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

................... and then makes a post designed to annoy a high percentage of the people who read it! :bash:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Probably the hullhunter quoting himself


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> Probably the hullhunter quoting himself


 
I did wonder about this!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:


----------

